
Show HN: Salesforce Export – The fastest way to export Contacts from Salesforce - nickdd
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/okocadbiphjjjmdeopakmbdambldcfeb/publish-accepted
======
nickdd
Hey HN, I'm the creator of this chrome extension! If you have any questions or
run into any issues, please feel free to leave a comment.

